# Broken Tine...?



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

What is the best way to fix a broken tine. My nine point from two years ago took a spill. It looks like the building renovations somehow bumped it off the wall. When I came into my office, it was on the floor with the G2 broken off.. 
What the best way to glue it back on? Any Taxidermist tricks to the trade you could share?
Thanks!


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

it all depends how good it still fits? if you want it strong then drill both sides and glue and peg it. or just epoxy it back on and call it good. If it is broke bad then it would need glueing and blending with scualp all and stain blending to make it match.


Hope this helps,
Rob


----------

